# Addictive Game...



## TCShelton

Check this out.  It is a long term game that you can play for free.  I am on worlds 24-26.

http://www.tribalwars.net/


----------



## JTM

oh god.  

please no.





this widow's son has had far enough of tribal wars.  i can't take anymore...




that being said, tribal wars is ******* awesome.  i have played it WAYYYY too much in the past to engage in current discussions.


----------



## TCShelton

Yeah, I've been on it a while too.


----------



## cmoreno85tx

I just started. Seems like it takes forever to build anything... then what do you do while your building is being constructed or upgraded?


----------



## TCShelton

You enjoy your real life during that time.  It isn't necessarily meant to be a game where you sit in front of the computer all day.  I build two buildings while I check my e-mail befre I go to work, another two when I get home, and another two before I go to bed.  

What world are you on and what is your username?


----------



## cmoreno85tx

cmoreno85tx .. of course
World 26
Freemasonville


----------



## TCShelton

Moreno, I sent you a friendly invite.


----------



## Blake Bowden

JTM, please keep the profanity out of the forums.


----------



## TCShelton

blake said:


> JTM, please keep the profanity out of the forums.



Haha, didn't even notice that.


----------



## JTM

blake said:


> JTM, please keep the profanity out of the forums.


whoops, let that one slip.  i played this game for a VERY long time on servers that aren't available anymore...  it was just my natural reaction


----------



## cmoreno85tx

TCShelton said:


> Haha, didn't even notice that.



Neither did I. Ha Im so used to actually talking like that (terrible I know) that it slipped on by.


----------



## Blake Bowden

You Ruffians


----------



## JTM

hey.  title says "Expert Workman"


----------



## Wingnut

txwingnut on world 24

what tribe?  shoot me an invite


----------



## TCShelton

Invitation sent, Wingnut.


----------



## Wingnut

hummm which tribe I got hit with about 10 invites last night


----------



## Wingnut

Rocket Toad withdrew the invite


----------



## owls84

Well I am owls84 if anyone wants to say hey. I love this. It reminds me of the old Sim City games. I am so going to build all day long.


----------



## TCShelton

Yeah, Wingnut, Rocket Toad is apersonal friend of mine, and he didn't know who you were.  He does now.

Owls, which world are you in?


----------



## owls84

Guys i am in world 26 and the name is owls84. Since Tom invited me I am a member of A*A*A aliance. Anyone guess what part of the map?  You got it, Northeast Corner. (I just started.)


----------



## TCShelton

owls84 said:


> You got it, Northeast Corner. (I just started.)



Oddly enough, you knew exactly where to find me...


----------



## scottmh59

im on..my name is gabssa


----------



## ljlinson1206

Can you cross over from one world to the next? I'm in world 41.


----------



## owls84

I gave this a try way back when. I just joined World 43. Northeast Corner owls84


----------



## scottmh59

yep....this game sucks


----------



## owls84

Is it becasue it takes time to achieve something? Or is it because it doesn't have smileys? It is addictive, I gave it up for a while but I figure it will pass the time.


----------



## scottmh59

owls84 said:


> Is it becasue it takes time to achieve something? Or is it because it doesn't have smileys? It is addictive, I gave it up for a while but I figure it will pass the time.



no..it just sucks:24:


----------

